# Fantazja h-moll for piano and orchestra



## Aramis

Yes

I have changed my mind again and I'm not going to write string serenade but fantasy for piano and orchestra

It will be my TO BE OR NOT TO BE piece and if it won't work out I will ride to Warsaw and hang myself on the stone willow, the one under which sits Chopin


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fwunderbar

This is introduction which will overally least about two minutes before the piano will enter


----------



## Kopachris

So melodramatic. And I don't mean the music.

(I will listen to it after I get Internet; I just moved, and am using a public computer now.)


----------



## Rasa

Chopin will be glad for the company


----------



## Serge

That sounds epic! Can't wait to hear the whole piece.

(I guess I am not as mean as Rasa is.)


----------



## Sofronitsky

I love what you have so far! Please hurry and post more


----------



## Aramis

I can't say I've progressed much since yeasterday but since people "can't wait" and ask me to "hurry", then:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fganz-sch-ne

I've added timpani and bassoon solo


----------



## Krummhorn

Great start on this, Aramis ... really like what you have done so far.


----------



## Aramis

Thank you all for the more or less positive remarks

I think I have finished the orchestral introduction today, tomorrow I'll start with the piano which will enter directly where the piece cuts at this moment, here it is:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fszpeua


----------



## Kopachris

Arrrgh! Maybe I'll bring my headphones when the library opens again on Tuesday so that I can find out what the clamor is all about.


----------



## Aramis

__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fdisko-rik
 - extended the introduction with barbaric farting and cadence


----------



## Aramis

The whole idea is missed. I won't write fantasy for piano and orchestra. I can't write for orchestra. Wind section - DUDE WTF. I don't know what I'm going to write. Something for sure. Hmmmmmmmmmmm. I'll be back when I'll have something concrete.


----------



## tdc

My first impression of this clip (but perhaps my impression would be far different if I listened to real instruments playing it), but it sounds like a video game or movie score piece. It sounds 'catchy' and, would take some skill to compose, but it doesn't sound that you are really bringing anything new to the table.

edit - but that is just an initial impression... it may grow on me and/or I could be proven wrong once I hear the completed work.


----------



## GoneBaroque

I think it shows promise. I would not abandon the project but would develop it further (that is if I had the talent).

Rob


----------

